# Balloon/Angel Rams....



## elliott78 (Oct 8, 2010)

I purchased a few of these from two different dealers last spring under the assumption they were German Blue Rams. However after further research I found out they were not. Very close, but the rounder bodies give them away... Anyway, in all I had 6 rams. Two died in the first month. The remaining four perished at a rate of one a month for the next four months. This left me perplexed. My 90 gallon tank setup was close to perfect for them and I conduct water changes frequently. Any one else kept these little guys before? Troubles? Just curious....


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

they might still be German blue rams,just deformed ones. The other fish commonly sold as balloon rams are deformed Bolivian rams.

When you say the tank was setup perfectly for them, what do you mean by that?


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Number 6,
Can you explain to us the process of getting balloon fish? I was under the impression that something like a balloon was inserted into the fish and inflated perhaps gradually to get the ballooned appearance & then the appearance was somehow (although I can't see how) bred into the fish.

Elliot,
I have 2 bolivian rams (can't keep german blues in my water..tried 3-4 times with no luck) & 2 little balloon rams that look just like the bolivians but with the rounder bodies.

My grandson liked my rams & wanted some of his own so his mother bought 2 balloon rams not knowing about balloon fish & assuming they were like mine. He didn't have them long until they had to move & his tank got broke so I ended up with his fish (about 3 months ago).

I had my 2 bolivian rams (both male I think) in a heavily planted 10g. tank with some cory cats & a tiny clown pleco. It was the only tank I had running that I could put his fish in...the 2 balloon rams (again both males I think), 3 small glow fish, & a white skirt tetra.

I have pretty hard water so I started the tank for the rams with bottled water (about 5 months ago). My daughter had moved in and moved my water test kit so I can't find it to check the tank or the bottled water. I've been pretty lax on water changes lately  but when I do them I've been using more & more of my water and less of the bottled water (about 1/3 bottled water at this time). I have a good bit of drift wood in the tank & started up an additional filter with peat moss in it to soften the water. I know without water readings it's not much help to you but it's been my experience that these fish may be hardier than german blues. I say "may be" because I didn't try bottled water with the germans, just my tap water & no peat moss. Still, the balloon rams aren't in ideal conditions... over crowded in a to small tank, lax water changes, uncertain water parameters etc.. so I would say they aren't that fragile but I've only had them 3-4 months so maybe I just haven't had time to kill them yet :lol:


----------



## elliott78 (Oct 8, 2010)

#6, my tank setup consisted of sand substrate, live plants, some driftwood and at the time I was using peat moss in my filter to lower the hardness a little bit. I did also have angelfish, corys, khulis, head & tail lights.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Hmmm... I just read that Bolivian rams are - microgeophagus altispinosa and that Balloon rams are- deformed microgeophagus ramirezii. I don't know but my balloon rams sure look like bolivians. Perhaps they are selling all deformed rams as ballooned now?


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

*Dewdrop* I'm not entirely sure what causes the overall effect, but it starts with a common birth defect with a severe curvature of the spine (kyphosis).

Elliott, I wouldn't call that tank well set up for balloon rams. I won't buy these animals, but from the times I've watched them in display tanks or friends tanks, they have all the usual troubles that deformed fish have. Cory cats and tetras probably kept them on their toes at all times and competed for food. My guess is the stress, their natural weakness, and perhaps a lack of food did them in. Sorry about that.


----------



## elliott78 (Oct 8, 2010)

Yeah I'm not saying you're wrong 6, however come feeding time the balloon rams were just as aggressive at the top and middle levels as the angels. One evening they'd be swimming emphatically around the tank during feedings and sucking down frozen blood worms, the next morning dead. I'd love to get my hands on some actual Blue Rams, or German Blue Rams... Whatever they're called these days. These are some good looking types of fish.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

elliott78 said:


> come feeding time the balloon rams were just as aggressive at the top and middle levels as the angels.


 Appearances can be deceiving. Rams (normally) would not be a species I would ever describe as aggressive at feeding time. I've owned many normal Rams, and their "happy" feeding behavior was when they would snatch food blown down to them by a powerhead (as an example). Going to the top of the tank was not their 1st choice.

You also have to pay close attention... I once had a female ram that ate like crazy, yet was slowly starving to death. Turns out, she would stuff her mouth so full of food that she couldn't chew, then about 5 minutes after I left that tank, she'd spit out a cloud of food only to watch hungry tetras dive in and swipe it. Removed tetras, fed less, she put on weight. :thumb:

I would wait to replace these Rams until you can find the real deal and make sure to get a strong bloodline. Locally bred is best!


----------



## elliott78 (Oct 8, 2010)

Cool, sounds like good advice, thanks!


----------

